# All weather gallops for hire - Glos



## Matafleur (3 February 2010)

Does anyone know of anywhere with all weather gallops that they hire out?

Within in about 40 mins drive of Broadway if possible.  We live about 10 mins away from Jackdaws Castle but somehow I suspect they don't hire theirs out  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I'd like something with an incline if possible.  I want to start to teach my mare to stretch out a little in her canter at least and also start to learn how to gallop - she has a very warmblood mentality to galloping although she is actually quite forward thinking.  Thought it would also be something different for us and help to put the edge on her fitness.

Thanks


----------



## flyingfeet (3 February 2010)

This tells you who's got them - but not who will hire them out!!

http://www.cotswolds.info/equestrian/racehorse-trainers.shtml

I'd love to take my horse and see if he will stretch out, so will watch post with interest


----------



## Matafleur (3 February 2010)

Thanks J, if all else fails I will have a ring round


----------



## ColouredFan (3 February 2010)

If Didmarton is not too far for you there is a gallop there thats hired out and it has a slight incline.


----------



## Matafleur (3 February 2010)

Thanks, will have a look but looks like a bit of a drive.  We do have lots of local trainers so hopefully one of them will have something suitable!


----------



## monkeybum13 (3 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
If Didmarton is not too far for you there is a gallop there thats hired out and it has a slight incline. 

[/ QUOTE ]

ooh where in Didmarton??
Always good to find out local gallops


----------



## spacefaer (3 February 2010)

Donald Smith Tirley has a 4 furlong uphill all weather gallop

pm me for his number


----------



## Weezy (3 February 2010)

Crown Farm have all weather gallops for hire - Ascott Under Wychwood, near Burford.  We go there, it is great


----------



## swellhillcottage (3 February 2010)

Nigel Twiston Davies hires out 
I think Kim Bailey does 
Emma Baker does 
Martin Keighley possibly does 

Thats 4  within 15 miles of Broadway  you are in race horse area you should be fine!!

Sharonxx


----------



## Matafleur (4 February 2010)

Brilliant, thank you very much!


----------



## happihorse (4 February 2010)

Crown Farm (Ascott-under-Wychwood) have a good uphill one.  See http://www.crownfarm.co.uk for more info.


----------



## happihorse (4 February 2010)

Whoops - just realise Crown Farm has already been suggested.  Sorry!


----------



## ColouredFan (4 February 2010)

It belongs to the Tucks, literally just as you go past the enterance to didmarton where the speed limit becomes 30. PM me if you want his number.


----------



## Magister (4 February 2010)

What about the Equine Spa place at Bourton? We used to use the gallops there.
The Centre, Bourton Hill Farm, Bourton on the Water, Cheltenham, Glos GL54 2LF, UK  
Tel: +44 (0)1451 822969   Mobile: +44 (0)7778 912764


----------



## flyingfeet (4 February 2010)

Are the ones there all weather? I thought they were just grass?


----------



## flmalecki (17 July 2014)

Hi, 

Just wondering if anyone knows if the gallops in Didmarton are still available to hire (noticed this post is few years old now) 

Thanks


----------



## IrresistibleTrouble (23 January 2017)

ColouredFan said:



			It belongs to the Tucks, literally just as you go past the enterance to didmarton where the speed limit becomes 30. PM me if you want his number.
		
Click to expand...

Can you PM me his number pls ColouredFan? TIA x


----------

